# IDMAX12 BMW E34 install



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

Figured I finally post this here. I recently re-did my sub setup for my e34. Luke(Stereoinstaller1) of German Audio Specialties, made an AMAZING custom box designed specifically for the IDMAX12 and with a box design that fits perfectly sealed into the BMW e34 ski pass. This insured 100 percent of the bass is in the cabin. It is 2.7 cuft dual 4 in ports into the rear deck tuned to 26 hz. He builds boxes specifically for BMWs and is great at his trade.

Dan at Image Dynamics was also instrumental in helping out with the specifications for this box and I can't say enough great things about him or the IDMAX.

This system is so sick now. Played it a bunch at bimmerfest Sat. and the results were jaw droping. I have one of Luke's e30 boxes in my e30, but this box for the idmax in my e34 is a whole different animal. Simply stunning. I am really happy with it.

So y'all have a reference point, this sub system is replacing a 2 cu ft sealed enclosure with 2 image dynamics IDQ 10s in it. They were firing toward the ski pass and were around 12 to 18 inches away from the wall. The rear ski pass was already opened. And the amps were in a ghetto amp rack in my spare tire well.

So right now my setup is the following: Eclipse CD7000 HU, Diamond Audio HEX S600 components in custom door pods, CDT M6 mid-bass/sub in the kick panels, IDMAX12 v3. D2 in a 2.7 cuft ported German Audio Specialties box, Zapco Ref 750.2 for mids and highs, Arc Audio KS 300.2 for mid-bass, Arc Audio 1000.1 for the IDMAX.

But here are some pictures.

box in construction and ready to be shipped to me

























IDMAX in box









Here is the beast of a woofer. IDMAX12 d2

















As you can see if really doesn't take up that much space considering it is almost 3 cuft. This sound deadening was from my old setup where it helped. It isn't even needed with the new box. 









Shot from inside the car









As you can see, it fits PERFECTLY. NO wasted space at all. It fits into every little grove. 100 percent sealed into the cabin.


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

Openings for ports in rear deck. didn't try to make them exact because of the awkward nature of the deck, but I didn't cut away too much metal either.

















opening looking down on box back in place. 

















port tubes in. this rear deck is now covered in dynomat type material on top and bottom now.

















parcel shelf back on with openings cut into them. I wasn't too careful doing this because I realized how sun faded this is. So I will get a new one or redo the fabric when I get a chance.









ready for final box install.










And lastly some rough amp rack photos. this took longer than I care to admit. not doing an intake and exhaust fan on it as of now, because I don't know if it is needed. and they worked fine before where they were. They are class A/B and H amps though so they will heat up a bit. I also didn't want to waste time doing them right now. But I have all the components ready to go.


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

IDMAX in box









box installed

















the ports are actually pretty hidden by the headrests. I completely broke an already broken seat belt cover/guide. Tried gluing it back together before I threw it at the wall.

















all buttoned up and so sexy

















amp rack installed and wired up


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

All done! I'll go back later and put some carpeting beneath the amps on the rack because you can kinda see the mdf through the small openings in the face plate














































at bimmerfest Saturday: amp rack look and a reaction from someone who heard it


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Thats really nice! How is the response? Are you getting better Sub/Mid integration with this set-up? Or is it just an ALL-OUT Bass Machine? LOL


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

Bluenote said:


> Thats really nice! How is the response? Are you getting better Sub/Mid integration with this set-up? Or is it just an ALL-OUT Bass Machine? LOL


Yes it sounds amazing. Amazing lower end, yet still tight and responsive. The sub mid integration is also very very good especially since I have CDT m6 woofers in the kick panels they play from around 75hz to 180hz and then mids in custom door panels I did play 175 and up. it sounds very very clean but gets LOUD!

one of the most impressive things is all the sound is in the cabin. When I have the system cranked up with a door open it is super loud, but then I shut the door. And it is quiet. The sub doesn't rattle anything. Even when the trunk is open it doesn't make a difference.


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

darrenforeal said:


> Yes it sounds amazing. Amazing lower end, yet still tight and responsive. The sub mid integration is also very very good especially since I have CDT m6 woofers in the kick panels they play from around 75hz to 180hz and then mids in custom door panels I did play 175 and up. it sounds very very clean but gets LOUD!
> 
> one of the most impressive things is all the sound is in the cabin. When I have the system cranked up with a door open it is super loud, but then I shut the door. And it is quiet. The sub doesn't rattle anything. Even when the trunk is open it doesn't make a difference.



That's great to hear. A nice plateau of hard earned satisfaction. This looks like a set-up that will not need a change for a good while...


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

Bluenote said:


> That's great to hear. A nice plateau of hard earned satisfaction. This looks like a set-up that will not need a change for a good while...


thanks. and yeah I am super happy with it. I was pretty happy with the prior two IDQ10s, but it was just an ordinary sealed box pointed at the ski pass. I always felt something was missing a bit. This cured that! My next upgrade way down the road may be a upgrade to the front stage with spending some big bucks on Hybrid Audio Legatia or something similar. But I am really happy with everything.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Crazy box design, but i guess it works for you...nice plug for German audio with the shirt


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

trojan fan said:


> Crazy box design, but i guess it works for you...nice plug for German audio with the shirt


thanks. Yeah the box was engineered to make the utmost use of space in the back. I fits perfect to the e34 back wall, which has a lot of weird little bumps, bends and points.


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

tinkletwink1 said:


> Nice box design.
> 
> Have you tried playing the CDT's lower than 75hz.


thanks! And yes I have. They play quite well all the way down to 60hz. I still need to fine tune the system. SO we'll see where I end up.


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

How is the sq and output of the sub in that design? I have a g35 coupe and I considering that type of sub setup also but with 2 12's and tuned to 28hz


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

joemk69 said:


> How is the sq and output of the sub in that design? I have a g35 coupe and I considering that type of sub setup also but with 2 12's and tuned to 28hz


I would say the SQ is very very good. I have always like sealed boxes, but this sounds tight and yet has a huge bottom end. The output is pretty damn high. I only have 700 rms to it now and that is just plenty. I also have only cranked it up really loud for a sorter period of time because I haven't broken the woofer in yet.


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice and clean...I like it a lot!


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

RedAggie03 said:


> Nice and clean...I like it a lot!


Thanks!


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Man I love that box! I just bought an IDMAX12D2v3 today on here and am thinking of trying a box like that. I want to keep my rears for my daughter when she watches movies so I will have to cut some sheetmetal as well.

I really like it!


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

fahrfrompuken said:


> Man I love that box! I just bought an IDMAX12D2v3 today on here and am thinking of trying a box like that. I want to keep my rears for my daughter when she watches movies so I will have to cut some sheetmetal as well.
> 
> I really like it!


THanks. I love this setup. The bass sounds sooooo good. I highly recommend trying to do a box like it.


----------



## RidnClean (Nov 24, 2007)

nice work


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

darrenforeal,
Looks like the parts of the port internal to the box can be purchased at Home Depot am I right? What about the black parts that enter the cabin? Could you give a short list of the parts you used?


----------



## RidnClean (Nov 24, 2007)

its pvc/plumbing pipes


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

RidnClean said:


> nice work


thanks!



fahrfrompuken said:


> darrenforeal,
> Looks like the parts of the port internal to the box can be purchased at Home Depot am I right? What about the black parts that enter the cabin? Could you give a short list of the parts you used?


Yes they are pvc plumbing pipes for the ports. The black things are just 4 inch "port tubes" that you can get online. 



RidnClean said:


> its pvc/plumbing pipes


yep


----------



## ganesht (Oct 13, 2008)

how does having the ports off axis affect a ported enclosure?


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

ganesht said:


> how does having the ports off axis affect a ported enclosure?


if done right in this case I think it actually adds to the sound. Since the box was especially built for this sub and amp powering it. It has the volume and depth of a ported box, but the tightness and punchyness of a sealed enclosure. So yeah, don't think the ports being off axis in this setup has negative effects at all.


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

darrenforeal said:


> if done right in this case I think it actually adds to the sound. Since the box was especially built for this sub and amp powering it. It has the volume and depth of a ported box, but the tightness and punchyness of a sealed enclosure. So yeah, don't think the ports being off axis in this setup has negative effects at all.


Still enjoying it I see. When I get the wife's car done I'll have to meet up with you one day.


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

PureDynamics said:


> Still enjoying it I see. When I get the wife's car done I'll have to meet up with you one day.


Yeah definitely! I am currently redoing my front stage, but this setup has been amazing


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

Is the 2.6 cubes net or gross?


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

joemk69 said:


> Is the 2.6 cubes net or gross?


2.7 gross if I recall


----------



## Mangus1337 (9 mo ago)

Hello, i have a bmw E32 from 1990. I really love car audio and i have a big subwoofer in the back that im not happy with. I want the bass to come in to the cabin. And i just saw your old post. I really want to know how you did it, like a drawing of the box or something ? it would be really nice of you to respond if you have time or see this! 

Have a great day!
Adrian Eriksson


----------

